# Google- Forest Laboratories Inc. F2Q10 (Qtr End 30/09/09) Earnings Call Transcript - Seeking Alpha (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Forest Laboratories Inc. F2Q10 (Qtr End 30/09/09) Earnings Call Transcript**Seeking Alpha (blog)*Recruitment for the *IBS* trials commenced in July and is going very well, and we expect to report top line data for the *IBS* trials around midyear 2010. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

